

A Laid-Off Zynga Employee Trashed The Company On Reddit Last Night - gridscomputing
http://www.businessinsider.com/laid-off-employee-trashing-zynga-2013-6

======
georgemcbay
I read that AMA last night.

While I kinda broadly disapprove of it (it seems almost certain that it
violated the terms of whatever severance package they had), it hardly trashed
Zynga... if anything, it made them look like a better than average (in terms
of employee-care) modern tech company from the inside.

The problem with unlimited vacations.. nothing new, not unique to Zynga (the
same issue has been discussed to death here on HN).

The fact that Zynga copies other people's games, uh, yeah, no shit they do...
they've always been shameless and obvious about this...

The insiders selling stock early, again nothing new or nothing we all didn't
know a long time ago since that's all public data.

Where was the "trashing"?

